# Water valve replacement



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Had a leak...replaced valve and damaged drywall.
Tools needed ...wife, roto zip...hacksaw, shark bite angle valve, mud and tape. Paint. 

Ready for new fridge to be delivered Tue.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good. Get rid of that copper and just use the stainless braided supply line.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> Looks good. Get rid of that copper and just use the stainless braided supply line.


agree on the copper, but nice job on the dry wall.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Compliments to the wife on a job well done!


----------



## fishin mojo (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice Job!


----------

